
Upwork's Downfall - ftrflyr
Freelancing juggernaut Upwork, violates users rights. What will overtake it?
======
sheraz
C'mon @ftrflyr, what happened now? A little context?

There is still freelancer.com, guru.com, peopleperhour.com, and a ton others,
right?

------
such_a_casual
url?

